# trimethoprim sulfa deadly reaction



## SCOOBERT (Sep 26, 2014)

I took my 1 1/2 love of my life to the vet for an infection on his toe. The vet prescribed him Trimethoprim sulfa as an antibiotic. in about a week he was dead from liver failure. The vet researched and called me about a week after his death and said that Vizslas and Dalmations have died from liver failure with this very commonly used antibiotic. Has anyone ever heard of this before. Absolutely Devastated.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh man, so sorry about your loss.

AT


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Bless you. Heartbroken for you. Just can't begin to imagine your distress. Sorry. xx Why on earth are vets not made aware of this prior to prescribing??


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it has to be heartbreaking.
I did know that the sulfa drugs can be hard on dogs liver, but did not know Vizslas were more sensitive to it than other breeds.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Please accept my most sincere condolences. I am so, so sorry for your loss! The vet should have known. 

For others to know: The Vizsla breed is also sensitive to many commonly used forms of general anesthesia. The preferred anesthesia for the Vizsla is Isoflurane gas. Insist on it whenever a general anesthetic is necessary.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Such a tragic loss of such a young pup  There are no words, but please accept my sincerest condolences. 

Thank you for bringing this terrible tragedy to our attention. May it help us make more informed decisions on what we allow prescribed to our Vs.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

If only the vet had done his research _before_ he prescribed it. Such a shame. I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for bringing this our attention. I'll be sure to pass it along to other V owners.


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Very,very sorry for you !!..And your pup!!
And angry with the vet!
Think we need to verify indications cause the trimethoprim IS cited for cases of liver failure in dogs.

And sometimes I think they are jumping on medication or over reacting(Leo got picked by a bee and the vet prescribed cortison injections which i refused to do...it was ok on antihistaminic and local treatment.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

Very sorry to read this, but thank you for posting. I hope in time you're able to get another vizsla and be at ease with this loss.


----------

